# LaRue Rocks!



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

I just received my new LaRue 11" handguard for the AR15 that I'm building... and was surprised to find extra's included in the shipment... again!

I had actually measured wrong and ordered the wrong size last week. So after receiving the original order, I realized I had made the mistake. I called Larue and asked if I could return it and re-order the right size handguard. They shipped out the right one the same day, actually right after I got off the phone with them. 

Excellent service and Excellent product! :smt023


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

I love to see really good customer service. The freebies are a definite plus. :smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

They will be first in my mind when I build one.


----------



## Jakespoon (Apr 20, 2017)

I have two, predatOBR, and predatAR, both in 5.56.if you get one you won't be disappointed.


----------

